# London During the Blitz: Then and Now Photographs



## table1349 (May 11, 2016)

interesting to me as a history buff. 

London During the Blitz: Then and Now Photographs


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2016)

It's amazing how much history everyone just walks right by without ever being aware of it.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2016)

Yeah it is amazing.  Of course my interest was especially peaked by this one as WW II is a real interest in history for me.  Currently reading The Conquerors by Michael Beschloss.


----------



## waday (May 11, 2016)

Wow, thanks for sharing


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2016)

Appropriate song for this particular collection.


----------



## Rick50 (May 11, 2016)

Those are really cool. Thanks for posting!


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2016)

Something along the same lines, only news photos from NYC:

497 Dean St. Brooklyn, N.Y. - Photos - New York City then & now through the lens of the News


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Something along the same lines, only news photos from NYC:
> 
> 497 Dean St. Brooklyn, N.Y. - Photos - New York City then & now through the lens of the News


I like.  Thanks.


----------



## enezdez (May 18, 2016)

Thanks For Sharing, The Photographs Are Great!!!

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## cgw (May 19, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Yeah it is amazing.  Of course my interest was especially peaked by this one as WW II is a real interest in history for me.  Currently reading The Conquerors by Michael Beschloss.



Try Nicholas Stargardt The German War and Timothy D. Snyder Bloodlands.


----------



## table1349 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions.  Read Snyder's book a couple of years ago and just finished Stargardt's book before I started Beschlosss' book.

If you haven't done so take a look at Thomas Ricks "The Generals."  Covers more than WW II but a good book none the less.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 19, 2016)

I don't like composite photos. I prefer it displayed *like this*. Allows a more complete understanding of what was and is. Not to mention the color as portrayed in older transparencies. 

However the subject is of particular interest before the truth history is obliterated.


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2016)

Not all websites have the ability to do that.


----------



## Braineack (May 19, 2016)

I'll be in London on Sunday, definitely adds to the perspective ill have.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 19, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Not all websites have the ability to do that.



Of course. Just stating a preference. Don't you think the link I provided gives a better presentation?


----------



## table1349 (May 20, 2016)

Not particularly.  Simple then and now shots.  One on top of the other or side by side still just then and now.  Dyson's work evokes the ghosts of the past in the modern locations.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 20, 2016)

So we disagree.


----------



## Boman21 (May 20, 2016)

Awesome post - thanks for sharing


----------

